# Stuck recessed lights



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

redpenner said:


> ..... Anyone have any suggestions??


 Equipment required
 

409 or other Spray Cleaner
DAP BLUESTIK Adhesive Putty… http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=46
Short scrap section of a 2x4 (3 to4 ft)
 Procedure:
 

Clean and wipe glass surface thoroughly with 409
Apply two strips of Bluestik to the clean glass
With end of the 2x4, work it into the BLUESTIK
Push *HARD* and turn CCW
 Wear a hat in case the bulb breaks

To replace that PAR bulb I would use a 65W BR30
If you are concerned with aesthetics with matching with adjacent PAR bulbs then go ahead with another PAR. There is nothing wrong with PAR bulbs.

Look up into the Can and you will see a wingnut slider that can be used to lower the light socket.
.


----------



## redpenner (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Palibob  unfortunately we can't push up on these, as it pushes them up above the ceiling - the whole socket and wires then turn freely, not just the bulb. I think we'll have to have someone in to somehow get the outer rings off (they have some kind of prongs inside that hold them to the ceiling).


----------

